

NoSQL cluster worked fine except for two minor things: reading and writing data  - rdtsc
http://blog.memsql.com/the-write-stuff/

======
coreymgilmore
This is a great article. It really shows the negative effects of going into a
horizontally scaled db system for the performance gains. One part I will note
is that, if you dont care about nanosecond consistency, is that mongo does
allow you to scale reads by reading from a secondary versus the primary. Frees
up the primary to perform all writes. Writing is still a bottle neck.

But as the article states, if you keep the entire db in memory, why not. Way
faster. Just make sure it rights to disk fast so no data is lost in a hardware
or power failure.

